# Questions about "On Demand" on Dish and DirectTV



## guyinraleigh

I've just ordered my first HDTV, so now I'm getting excited about choosing which provider I want to go with. After spending a lot of time reading through these forums yesterday, I still have a couple of questions about "On Demand".

1. It looks like Dish Network has "On Demand," but that they only provide their own content, and that it's all PPV. But from what I can tell, Direct TV provides "On Demand" for a ton of the stations, such as "Boomerang on Demand," "Showtime on Demand," etc. And a lot of the Direct TV "On Demand" stuff looks like it's free. Do I have all that right? Because if I do, Direct TV is much more appealing, because I love the idea of free "On Demand" content.

2. Is there much content on the "On Demand" stations like Boomerang, Comedy Central, etc., or are they mostly just placeholders for future content?

Thanks so much! This forum has been an amazing help!


----------



## d max82

Yes the majority of it is free, and yes you can sort the on demand content by the station it originally airs on. I can't say specifically how many shows are on Boomerang or comedy central since I dont tend to watch those, but most stations have from 10 to 100 titles on at any one time, and change often.

Remember On demand works over your high speed internet connection, so you must have Internet and either a network cable pulled to your reciever or a wireless adaptor.


----------



## guyinraleigh

Hi Dmax82. Thanks for replying. That helps. But does DISH really not provide all of these "On Demand" features that DirectTV does?


----------



## dennispap

guyinraleigh said:


> Hi Dmax82. Thanks for replying. That helps. But does DISH really not provide all of these "On Demand" features that DirectTV does?


That is correct. Dish doesnt provide any free on demand events like you are thinking.
Every once and a while they will have 2 0r 3 free 20 min programs from hgtv or food, 
but no comedy central or anything else.
I used to have charter and that is the only thing i miss about them, the 100's of free on demand.


----------



## James Long

DISH is getting a slow start to OnDemand ... the TV Entertainment selection is via satellite ... programs they hope you want to watch ... downloaded overnight when your receiver isn't in active use. DISHOnline is via DSL/broadband and right now is mostly movies.

Hopefully DISH will catch up in the "TV Entertainment" and free on demand areas.


----------

